# Driving Licence Ontario



## sarahcallaghan (Aug 27, 2011)

I am moving to Toronto in July and wondering about the requirements for getting a fully driving licence in Toronto. I think I need a letter from my insurance company with my claim history together with a letter from the motor tax office with my licence history and my original drivers licence but am not sure how to proceed from there and also whether I need to do an actual driving test or just a written test. Is there any point in getting an international licence? Also in terms of car insurance I note previous mention of Johnsons Insurance company and The Personal Insurance company for the cheapest quotes. Does have anyone have any other suggestions ?
Would appreciate any advice,
Thanks,
Sarah


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

More info:
DriveTest - Reciprocal Exchange
DriveTest - Driver Testing


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

If you are coming from an Irish license, you need to sit a written test, then have an opportunity to do a one-shot combined test for a full G license, if you don't pass, you have to enter the standard graduated licensing program.


----------



## TheWesties59 (Mar 29, 2010)

Right if you go to this website for the Ontario DMV

DriveTest - Out Of Country Drivers

It will tell you how to surrender your licence. You still need to the G1 written test, but if you surrender your licence you can do you G2 exit the same day...make an appointment.

I took my licence as a new driver, but because we were out there before and then went back I missed out the 9 month wait...tip of the day, if you still want to you use your current licence, then I would suggesg convienently **cough, cough** loosing it so you apply for a new one if you get my drift!

That is what hubby did.

Best of luck and hope that helps x

Westie


----------



## Totoriko (Jul 5, 2012)

If you have an iPhone or iPad, I recommend this app. 
G1 Ontario Learner for iPhone 3GS, iPhone 4, iPhone 4S, iPod touch (3rd generation), iPod touch (4th generation) and iPad on the iTunes App Store

It helped my wife pass her G1 test yesterday


----------

